# Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche



## brandungsteufel (15. November 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56731&item=7112273435&rd=1

Was macht sie denn so besonders??

Der Preis ist ja nicht schlecht und es besteht ja auch noch Nachfrage??!!

MFG


----------



## HD4ever (15. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

das würde man wohl erst wissen wenn man sie mal selbst gefischt hat denke ich ....
 hab in den Profiblinker Filmen gesehen das sie mit der selben Rute Barsche als auch große Welse fangen .... und ein Wurfgewicht von 5-80 Gramm (oder so ähnlich) gibt es wohl sonst auch bei keiner anderen ....
 wenn mich der Preis nicht sooooo abschrecken würde ....  #d


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

!!!Ist schon eine tolle Rute !!!

War wesentlich billiger bei Markteinführung...

Die Jungs vom Profi-Blinker wird es freuen das ´Ihre` Rute so einen Marktwert hat


Grüsse
Guido

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Hallo HD4ever #h ,

schau mal in den Blinker ( Ausgabe November,Seite 113 ).Dort wird vom Verlag ein Nachbau der " Peitsche " in begrenzter Stückzahl angeboten. Der Blank ist 
der Orginale, nur eine einfachere Ausstattung. der Preis ist ein Hammer :299 Euro incl.Versand.

Ps. 
solltest Du den Stecken kriegen,ich trinke Riesling.

Gruß Jürgen |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (15. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

mhm .... hört sich in der Tat schon besser an !
 Werd aber wohl keinen Riesling beisteuern können #d 
 Hab mir dieses Jahr Boot / Trailer /AB / Echolot und einiges mehr zum Bootsangeln gekauft .... |bla: ... nun ist nächste Prio der Umzug + diverse
 Einrichtungen ... |uhoh:  schade eigendlich ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Die Blechpeitsche ist mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Rute, wenngleich der WG - Breich in meinenAugen äusserst optimistisch ist (man kann mit fast jeder Rute Gewichte von 5 bis 100 Gramm werfen, die Frage ist wie gut, das optimale WG der Blechpeitsche dürfte nach meinen Erfahrungen so bei ca. 60 . 80 Gramm liegen), dass es für den jeweiligen Einsatzweck zum Preis der Blechpeitsche oder der abgespeckten Blinkerausgabe auch bessere Ruten gibt, dürfte aber klar sein.
Aber manche brauchen halt ne Blechpeitsche, so wie manche nen Mercedes brauchen))


----------



## hsobolewski (15. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Naja wer sie umbedingt braucht. Ich nicht. Für dieses Geld kaufe ich mir lieber zwei Ruten die dafür aber leichter sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

@ hsobolewski:  #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Pilkman (15. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Hallo Brandungsteufel,

guck mal, hier gab es schon mal einen recht ausführlichen Thread zur Blechpeitsche - ich kannte das Teil vorher auch nicht... #h


----------



## Regentaucher (15. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Servus zusammen,

mein Kumpel hat auch eine Blechpeitsche und ich durfte mich schon von der Aktion und dem Handling der Rute überzeugen. Du kannst eben mit dieser Rute so ziemlich alles anstellen, vom 10gr Blinker bis zum dicken Köfi am Drako - mit der Rute kann man so richtig durchziehen!

Der Preis war damals DM 1200,--. Probleme gabs - wie mir der Chef von PB  (Hr. Lowjeski glaub ich heisst er) - auf der Anspo erzählt hatte, mit der Service Frage. Soll heissen, es wurde anscheinend zu unrentabel für PB das Teil weiter zu verkaufen, da es doch einige oder eher viele Leute gab, die Beanstandungen hatten, bzw Teile nachkaufen wollten. Das meiste sollte dann natürlich auf Garantie gehen - klar bei so einem Preis  

Er hätte locker auf der Messe über 100Stk verkaufen können...

Tststs...gibt doch noch Leute,  die heute noch richtig viel Geld fürs Hobby ausgeben wollen :q


----------



## RoterAdler (16. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Übrigens das Teil hat 726,20 + Versandkosten gebracht !!!

Denke das es eher ein Sammlerobjekt geworden ist wie ein Gebrauchsstecken ??


----------



## brandungsteufel (17. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Es kommt immer daruf an was dein Konto sagt. Wenn du da einen siebentelligen Betrag drauf hast sind 730 Euro ja nur Trinkgeld.

MFG


----------



## Pernod (17. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Auch diese Rute fängt von alleine keine Fische.
Der Preis ist vollkommen überzogen.
Für eine gebrauchte Rute über 700 Euro bezahlen,die mal
vor wenigen Jahren 1190 DM (neu!) gekostet hat,macht für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## schelli (17. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Der Preis hat wohl nichts mehr mit dem Materialwert zu tun .........
da bekomm ich für ein bisschen mehr ja ne Gesplisste Rute zum Fliegenfischen wo wirklich noch arbeit drinn steckt !!

Aber das ist Profi Blinker live   sehr sehr teuer aber nicht das beste Material 
siehe die Haken für die Gufis von denen z.Bsp. die sind eigentlich 2te Wahl !

Und ich fische trotzdem damit weil ich den Köder ansonsten für sehr fängig halte (das hat aber mit der Qualität nix zu tun)
Preis Leistung stimmt hier aber auf keinen Fall mehr !


----------



## knaacki2000 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Hallo,
diese "Blechpeitschen Diskussion" ist schon erstaunlich!!! |kopfkrat 
Und wieviel Geld einige Leute für dieses Teil ausgeben erst recht.

Im Detail: 750.--€ für eine Rute!!! 400.--€ für den Blank!!! #6 
Das ist pure Vera...:r 
Schaut mal auf der Seite von graphite usa im Internet nach. Hier findet ihr nicht nur die Blanks der Blechpeitsche sondern auch die Preise! Hier kostet der Blank 150/180.--$!!!!! :q 
Beim jetzigen Kurs von knapp 1,30 brauche ich an dieser Stelle wohl nicht weiter rechnen....:q :q 

Die fertigen Ruten sind hier auch gleich aufgeführt (mit Preis), vielleicht nicht so üppig ausgestattet wie eine CMW aber immer noch besser als die Billig Version der Blinker Edition "Skyblade"(Kunstkorkgriff:v ).

Also: Selbst der Import aus den USA wäre deutlich günstiger und außerdem - es gibt eine Menge anderer Anbieter mit super Ruten zu deutlich besseren Konditionen.


----------



## pechi24 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Sich eine solche Rut zu kaufen, ist völlig unsinnig. Für viele ist Angeln halt mehr als nur ein Hobby und anscheinend haben manche jegliche Relation vergessen.

Wenn jemand dann sein Hobby ersnst nimmt und keinen Erfolg hat, such er dann den Wunderköder oder die Wunderrute. Diese Rute wird keinen einzigen Fisch mehr fangen als eine vernünftige Spinnrute für 60-100 Euro. Ich habe eine Spinnrute für 70 Euro, die eine perfekte Aktion hat und vernünftig gearbeitet ist. Das reicht vollkommen.

Wenn sich jemand was Edles gönnen möchte, bitte schön.

Zum Angeln braucht man die Rute jedenfalls nicht.

Ich habe schon mit vielen Anglern darüber gesprochen. Als die Rute auf den Markt kam, war sie etwas besonderes, mittlerweile haben aber auch günstige Ruten die gleichen Eigenschaften.

Man muss ich bei allen Anschaffungen eine Frag stellen

*Fange ich dadurch mehr Fische ?*

Und die antwort heißt oft *Nein*

Für solche Summen sollte man sich lieber ein Boot kaufen, da hat man dann etwas, was man vorher nicht hatte und fängt sehr wahrscheinlich auch mehr Fische.


----------



## Adrian* (18. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

wer ist denn so doof und verkauft diese rute?  ;+


----------



## Ziegenbein (18. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Der jenige der schlau ist und Geld braucht #h 

Was soll ich mit ner 700€ Rute, die müsste ich ja versichern lassen |kopfkrat 

Bevor ich mir solch eine teure Rute kaufen würde, würde ich mir lieber ein Boot kaufen oder sonstiges #c


----------



## Franz_16 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Tja, 
Die Rute reizt mich kein bisschen. 
Gutes Gerät für viel Geld kaufen... das kann JEDER ! 

Ich bin immer auf Schnäppchensuche, meine Spinnrute hat gerade mal 46€ gekostet, und ich glaube die wird mich die nächsten Jahre noch oft begleiten. 

Sicher ist es schön ein edels Gerät zur Hand zu haben.. und es mag auch Spass machen, aber Preis/Leistung steht in keiner Relation.


----------



## schelli (18. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Ich finde meine Sportex schon teuer 130 Euro`s aber ich wollte eine für mich
optimale Rute und nicht mehr wie 150 dafür ausgeben.
Dieses Teilchen wird mich noch sehr lange begleiten, ich denke jeder sucht sich ein Schnäppchen was so seinen Vorstellungen entspricht..
der eine für 30 Euro der andere für 200 Euro ... aber irgendwann setzt halt
der gesunde Menschenverstand aus .... und man glaubt je teuerer je fängiger ??
Franz könnte sich für das 700 Euro Teil 14 Ruten kaufen und hätte noch Geld übrig ... ich würde noch so um 5 Stück bekommen und hätte auch noch Kohle übrig ...... so und wie lange kann ich dann mit 14 oder 5 Ruten fischen  |kopfkrat  bis die mal hinüber sind (ausser du klemmst sie zwischen die Autotüre oder ähnliches)

Bei guten Fliegenruten schaut es natürlich wieder anders aus .......


----------



## schroe (19. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*



> Man muss ich bei allen Anschaffungen eine Frag stellen
> Fange ich dadurch mehr Fische ?
> 
> Und die antwort heißt oft Nein



Obwohl ich selbst nicht gerade wohlhabend bin, habe ich vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass man sich in ein edles Gerät verliebt, drauf spart und es sich gönnt.

Die Aussage von Pechi ist für mich persönlich fast ohne jede Bedeutung. Für mich muß das Fischen in erster Linie Spaß machen, an zweiter Stelle steht das Fangen. Mit dem Gerät (muß nicht teuer sein aber meinen Wunschvorstellungen entsprechen), welches mich zufriedenstellt, macht es mir einfach mehr Freude zu angeln. Leider oft auch teuer.
Die Blechpeitsche an sich könnte mich allerdings nicht hinter dem "warmen Ofen" hervorlocken.


----------



## Chris7 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Hallo Leute,

ich glaube, die Diskussion läuft etwas in die falsche Richtung. 

Es ist doch wohl jedem klar, daß es den Fischen, die sich an unseren Ködern zu schaffen machen, völlig egal ist, wie teuer die Rute ist, mit denen sieh anschließend rausgezogen werden. Es ist auch klar, daß ich mit einer Spinrute für 70 EUR die selben und genauso viele Fische fangen kann wie mit einer Rute für 700 EUR.

ABER:

Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, daß niemand verrückt ist, der sich eine Rute für 700 EUR kauft. Die Vorlieben der Menschen sind genauso verschieden, wie die Menschen selbst. Und es sollte niemand als verrückt oder bekloppt bezeichnet werden, nur weil er mehr für sein Hobby investiert, als andere es tun!

Ich kaufe meine Angelgerät auch nicht nach dem Gesichtspunkt: "Kann ich mit der einen Angel mehr Fische fangen als mit der anderen?" Ich kaufe mir (wenn ich das Geld zur Verfügung habe) die Angel, die mir gefällt und zusagt. Und das selbe tue ich bei den Rollen.

Und wenn ich dann am Wasser bin, dann erfreue ich mich, neben dem guten Gefühl mal wieder zu angeln, an dem schönen Anblick meines Materials, dem guten Funktionieren und dem Gefühl, daß ich einfach mit gutem tollen Material angle. Das macht mir einfach Spaß    :l !

Und deshalb kann ich Leute auch gut verstehen, die sich eine Blechpeitsche für 700 EUR kaufen. Für diese Leute ist es einfach etwas Besonderes, mit einer solchen Angel zu angeln.

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich aber auch sehr gut die Leute verstehen, die sagen: "Das ist es mir einfach nicht wert! Ich möchte mit gutem aber günstigen Gerät meine Fische fangen". (Und u. U. fangen diese sogar mehr Fische als ich...   ).

(Wobei ich den s.g. "Snobbismus" total verachte!!!)


----------



## Kescherdriller (19. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Moin Chris7!

Deinem Statement kann ich nur beistehen! Ich selbst fische (noch aus alten Tagen,woran ich hänge) "billige" Ruten,doch wenn ich mir in den letzten Jahren nen neuen Stock gekauft habe,waren es fast immer teure! 

Fahre seit einigen Jahren zB. an die Mörrum zum Fischen! Mein erster Zweihandknüppel war ein recht günstiger,jedoch nur eine Saison gefischt,da ich in den Genuss kam mit der Gerte eines Kollegen,den ich dort kennengelernt habe,kurz zu fischen!! Dies war eine Klasse "Sage" für teures Geld!! Jetzt dürft ihr mal raten worauf ich für die folgende Saison gespart habe!!!!!!
Die Rute war zB. wesentlich leichter,und das merkt man nach 12Std Fischen im Bach Abends in der Schulter: Sie schmerzt nicht!!!
Für die Ostsee zum Spinnfischen war die nächste Rute dann auch eine etwas kostspieligere!Ich freue mich bei jedem Angeltag nicht nur auf die Erholung sondern auch auf mein schönes Gerät,welches ich mir nach etwas Sparen,gegönnt habe!

Aber wie gesagt,jedem so wie er möchte! Hauptsache er/sie ist mit seinem Gerät so zufrieden wie er es mag und Fischt!! Gell??

Allen einen schönen Gruß und

tight lines

Kescherdriller


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Dass man mit qualitativ höherwertigem Gerät mehr Spass am Angeln haben kann, ist sicherlich keine Frage.
Die Frage die sich hier aber stellt, ob die Qualität der Blechpeitsche den Preis rechtfertigt, da ist meine Meinung klar: NEIN!
Dennoch werde ich natürlich niemanden verurteilen, deer diese Rute angeln will, Gott sei Dank darf man sich das Gerät kaufen, auf das man steht))


----------



## pechi24 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

@Schroe

Ich finde die Frage ob ich mit dem Tackle mehr fange schon entscheidend.

Ich habe auch eine Ausrüstung die mehrere Tausend Euro kostet (vor allem Boot,Motor usw.) und wie du weißt, gönne ich mir auch das Jerken. Und mir tut kein Cent weh, da Angeln für mich einen enormen Stellenwert hat.

Trotdem kann eine Angelrute auf Grund ihrer Eigenschaften niemals 700 Euro wert sein. Das ist Wucher!!!!

Und wenn ich an die Videos von Profiblinker denke, in denen die Rute ständig abgeknutscht wird und ein Azubi gezeigt wird, der angeblich sein Ausbildungsgeld für eine Blechpeitsche ausgegeben hat, finde ich schon , dass man den Punkt ansprechen muss.

Die Werbung propagiert ja hinreichend, dass gewisse Köder oder gewisse Ruten mehr fangen. Und da sich hier viele Leute Tipps zum Tacklekauf holen, kann ich nur wiederholen, dass man keine Unsummen ausgeben muss.

Die Leute die viel fangen, haben zwar kein Billigzeug, der entscheidende Punkt ist aber, dass sie sich viel informieren und eine Menge KnowHow haben.

Es ist natürlich auch klar, dass man lieber etwas mehr ausgeben sollte, denn wer billig kauft, der kauft zweimal. Goldringe braucht man aber definitiv nicht.

Die Leute, die richtig viel Kohle raushauen, sind oft die, die gar nicht so oft zum Angeln kommen und sich deshalb etwas anders an ihrem Hobby erfreuen.

*Fazit:
Vernünftiges Tackle ja, teure und unnötige Spielereien nein*


----------



## pikexxl (19. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Hallo Leute,
also ich fische auch eine Blechpeitsche und ich fange deswegen nicht mehr Fische als andere Angler auch.Es kommt nicht auf die Rute sondern immer auf die Person dahinter an.Aber ich finde wir Angler sind alle sehr tollerante Menschen und sollten jeden selbst entscheiden lassen wie und womit er fischt.Ich fische die Blechpeitsche sehr gerne, gekauft habe ich mir das Teil weil ich einfach Spass daran hatte( es gibt viele schöne Dinge im Leben die man nicht haben muß aber trotzdem kauft weil sie einem so gut gefallen und ansprechen) Ich bin auch so einer.Der Kaufpreis betrug damals 630 DM ( das war vor ca. 13 Jahren ) Die Preise die Heute verlangt werden finde ich utopisch.Heute gibt es auf dem Rutenmarkt sehr viele preiswerte und hochwertige Ruten, die Shimano Aspire 2,70 Wg. 15 - 40 g. ist zum Beispiel so ein Teil und kostet weniger als die Hälfte einer gebrauchten Blechpeitsche.Aber die Blechpeitsche ist eben Kult und dafür geben einige Leute halt mehr aus.


----------



## pechi24 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Klar soll sich jeder kaufen was er will, ist doch logisch. Angler sind ja eh alle ein wenig "verrückt" was die Ausrüstung angeht. 

Hobbies kosten halt und da ist der Angelsport keine Ausnahme. Da wir uns dadurch aber in der Natur und an der frischen Luft aufhalten, ist jeder Cent gut investiert. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*



> Aber die Blechpeitsche ist eben Kult


Aber nur bei einigen (wenigen) )


----------



## pikexxl (20. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur bei einigen (wenigen) )


Das glaube ich nicht. Wenn so ein Ding bei ebay steht gehen die immer Weg und zu horrenden Preisen. Da verkauft jeder seine Blechpeitsche, also muß es ja wohl doch ein sehr gefragte Rute sein.


----------



## Zanderkisser (20. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Moign,
also da ich Profi Blinker Fan bin,würd ich schon gern die Blechpeitsche fischen.Ob ich mehr damit fangen würde??Ich weiß es nicht.Wahrscheinlich nicht.
Und außerdem müsste ich zu dem stolzen Preis der Blechpeitsche wohl noch Scheidungskosten dazurechnen....|rolleyes 
Aber ich wär stolz die Blechpeitsche zu fischen....:g 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2004)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*



> Da verkauft jeder seine Blechpeitsche


Das macht mich ja so nachdenklich)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt - spannend zu beobachten: :m
Orginale PB-BP gebraucht von 199x -vs.- individuell angepaßter Neuaufbau bei Boardpartner (Blank=255) - wieviel ist das jemandem wert, wieviel der Ruhm oder besser die Berüchtigkeit?

Das mit den vielen unpassenden Posts #d - Werbung - bringt aber bestimmt ein |splat2:

[EDIT: der Thread ^ ist jetzt wieder sauber! #6]


----------

